# Ang bait mo talaga, sana pati  sa personal



## labreaboy

*baka mahulog ang loob ko sayo
gusto ko ugali  mo* - I think this means I want you my character/person?


----------



## niernier

*Ang bait mo talaga, sana pati  sa personal
You are truly kind, I hope you are same **in personal**.
*


----------



## labreaboy

Thanks Niernier. that is good to know. i appreciate it.


----------



## Ajura

labreaboy said:


> *baka mahulog ang loob ko sayo
> gusto ko ugali  mo* - I think this means I want you my character/person?



*I like your attitude,I might fall for you....*


----------



## labreaboy

Ajura,

thanks much for your help.


----------

